# Where to get NEW large aquariums?



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all 

I am looking to replace a 72" long x 24h, X 18 w. glass aquarium 

The reason is that, in July 2014 I bought a used tank. I set this up on a custom stand. In November 2015 the tank failed. Luckily I was home at the time and the water damage was kept to a minimal. I re-sealed the tank and had it back up running in about one month. Yesterday, I have another failure, this happened during the night. When I woke I found the tank to be half full (perhaps half empty in this case!). The water of course got everywhere under the wood laminated floor. I have the in-floor heat cracked in order to dry it out as quick as possible. 

This tank is done. I can't risk future failures. 

Can anyone recommend an aquarium manufacturer in BC or as close too? 

Thanks in advance. S


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That sounds about the dimensions of a standard 125g tank. Should be readily available at any lfs. Good luck with your new tank! 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I had this happen before with a used tank and spent many hours of cleanup.I will always buy new for large tanks.Pet stores are in decline at this time and are closing down.Most stores carry the smaller tanks now.The only place I know that carry a good selection of large tanks is King Eds.I am not sure if a manufacture will sell you a tank directly without going through a store.Shipping would also cost a lot.I live close to this store.The tank is 120 gallons?If you send me a pm I can take some photos and get a price.I will text it to you.Jody


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Try coastaquariums in Vancouver. There's also a company on the Island not sure of their name, google it. :bigsmile:


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

how did the tank fail? Not really seeing a difference between brand new and used in terms of the silicone failing.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

For which I reference a 35 gal marineland tank that I have, about 4 years old. It failed. Turns out there was NO silicone on one of the joints on the bottom (thats in the join between where the glass meets - so it would flex over time and create the leak. So that problem was present since day one, it didn't just occur one day.

The visible silicon joint is really just a backup seal, the one that matters the most in the silicon between the glass joints.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

It is difficult to tell exactly were the fail is. Lets just say the tank had issues from day one. Not the best buy in the world. I simply do not have the faith in using that tank any longer, not to mention my wife would say I am crazy to continue to use the tank after two failures. I agree.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I have to agree. Peace of mind is always number one in my opinion. After all, it's a hobby and it's suppose to be fun! I've gone acrylic for some of my tanks. For glass, new all the way. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

72"x24"x18" is a common 135g. If you are on the mainland, KingEd pet center sells them pretty good in price. On the island, like someone suggested, try coastaquarium


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

When you re-sealed it, did you remove 100% all of the silicon + residue? Also, to be safe you have to re-seal beyond where the original silicon was, that way you get 100% adhesion to the glass which should last for many years. All used tanks I put into my house, I take the time to re-seal. Takes me a few hours but, yeah, you want to be sure!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I second King Ed's for brand new. No one else in the lower mainland has the stock/selection they do. Downside to buying a tank from them (and probably all tanks), is no warranty on tank unless it sits on the manufacturers own brand stand. I.E. bought an Aqueon 210 from King Ed's over Xmas with a buddy. Says right on the tank, no warranty unless u purchase an Aqueon stand. Didn't stop us from putting it on a custom stand though...... Get Jouster's to text u a price, and if u can't find something on the island, a little family trip to the mainland, and haul a tank home!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

charles said:


> 72"x24"x18" is a common 135g. If you are on the mainland, KingEd pet center sells them pretty good in price. On the island, like someone suggested, try coastaquarium


coastaquariums is in Vancouver, not on the island


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, I took great care and time in removing all the old silicon and residue. I also did a good re-silicon job and let it cure for a week just to be sure. It held for five months. As I mentioned earlier, there was issues with the tank and I should have just gone new to begin with. Lesson well learnt.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Simon I sent you a email.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Maybe you can share what these "issues" are so others can be advised of things to look for with used tanks.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

cpat83 said:


> Maybe you can share what these "issues" are so others can be advised of things to look for with used tanks.


Without going into exact details of this particular tank, I would suggest the things to look for would be any cracks in surrounding plastic hardware, like the centre brace, etc; condition of the silicone ( if I were to buy a used tank again, I would do a complete silicone re-do on it); any signs of modifications on the tank, ie: drilled holes and patched. The cracks are difficult sometimes, because they are not seen until the tank is filled and the pressure created starts to open the cracks. 
ps: Kudos to Jousters for taking the time to go to King Eds to scout out a new tank for me!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I've seen large tanks at both Pauls and Rogers Aquariums in Surrey


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

new tank in.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Simon great looking tank.Jody


----------

